# Someone had trouble backing the trailer



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

Took the boat to Acton Lake this morning to fish a few hours before work. I was the first boat there except for this trailer sitting by itself in the lot. I ma no expert but from the looks of it he had to be backing up about 50MPH to do this much damage. At least he parked it between the lines in the parking space. Anyway fished from about 6-9am caught 6 bass on a jig and 1 on a crankbait, then had to go to work


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes those posts just jump right out in front of you! Or behind you in this case..... wow! What a hit!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Or maybe one of those trees in the background of the first pic???

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Whoops!!!!
I wonder if they were out there bowfishing? &#8230;Nah(J/K)


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

And looks like they just abandoned the trailer.. Took the plate off? What the heck.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

looks like he was rear-ended to me!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

wave warrior said:


> looks like he was rear-ended to me!


That&#8217;s most likely what happened. 



MassillonBuckeye said:


> And looks like they just abandoned the trailer.. Took the plate off? What the heck.


The license plate holder is lying on the ground, might be a little hard to pull it home like that.

Hopefully somebody&#8217;s insurance covers it.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

Wonder what the boat looks like... Looks like a bad jack-knife while backing. Like someone forget there was a trailer back there. I can see that happening.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

or maybe someone hit the trailer and messed it up ..thats happend to me before


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If it wasn't such an abrupt crease in the center of the back of the trailer, I would say someone may have hit him. But it definitely looks like he wrapped the back end square around a tree or telephone pole or one of those concrete filled safety poles like they have around gas pumps. And it looks like hit hit it hard whatever it was....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

They were awful brave leaving their trailer there with no lock on it....


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it's just one of them break away tongue trailers.......


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

HookUpFishOn said:


> I think it's just one of them break away tongue trailers.......


Oh, it definitely broke away!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Seen something very similar happen almost same looking damage. Guy was trying to power load his boat and hardly any trailer in water, he was on plane coming up to the trailer,lmao. I can still see that boat crashing into the back of his trailer and breaking the tongue in half....lol Funny how the front and back damage is almost identical to what happened that day.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i was turning into a bait shop down in florida a few years ago, and a guy in a pickup truck was lighting his ciggerett and looked over at the lighter and looked back just in time to see the back of my boat climbing the front of his truck,LOL. it did total my boat and trailer but it didnt look this bad. but they loaded the boat still on the trailer onto the wrecker flat bed truck.
sherman


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i knew i left my trailer somewhere.....


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Park, it looks like someone did some high tech modifications to that thing.


----------



## rubys skipper (May 14, 2007)

That belongs to a friend/ coworker of mine, it got rear ended, run into while he was fishng Sat morning, boat wasnton. Im sure its probly waiting on ins. company to send a flatbed to get it, ha did say it was a great day fishing till he got eady to go home, the person who ran into it did stop an report it though.


----------

